# الحجاب في النصرانية أشد من الإسلام .



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*الحجاب في النصرانية أشد من الإسلام .*

للعلم فإنه ذكر في الأناجيل :
أن أي امرأة  لا يصح  لها أن تذهب للكنيسة للعبادة و رأسها مكشوف :
أو أن تحلق شعرها .

ملاحظة :
=====
لعل البعض يقول : أنت لا تأتي بالنص ؟
فأرد :
متى ما أردتم  ذلك فعلت !!!!


----------



## Zayer (25 نوفمبر 2005)

يا ريت لو تذكر النص دائما حتى لا تعطيهم حجة للأنكار 

و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> للعلم فإنه ذكر في الأناجيل :
> أن أي امرأة لا يصح لها أن تذهب للكنيسة للعبادة و رأسها مكشوف :
> أو أن تحلق شعرها .


لاحظ ان المطلوب وضع الحجاب فقط اثناء الصلاة لأنها بحضرة الله وليس في الشارع والطريق والمصنع وغرف البيت والخ واحينا يتعدى الموضوع الحجاب عنكم غلى الملاية


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

الأخ الكريم زائر بارك الله بك .
أنا لا أضع النص حتى  يكون الحماس أكبر .


----------



## makakola (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

سلام ونعمة للجميع

أخى الحبيب مساعد


			
				مساعد قال:
			
		


			للعلم فإنه ذكر في الأناجيل :
أن أي امرأة  لا يصح  لها أن تذهب للكنيسة للعبادة و رأسها مكشوف :
أو أن تحلق شعرها .

ملاحظة :
=====
لعل البعض يقول : أنت لا تأتي بالنص ؟
فأرد :
متى ما أردتم  ذلك فعلت !!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سأطالبك طبعا أن تأتى بالنص على أن تفعل مثلما سأفعل أنا الأن
1- سأتيك بنص قرأنى
2- سأتيك بتفسير معتمد لدى أهل السنة
3- سأعلق على تفسير المفسر ولن أفسر النص القرأنى من لدى

وبهذا فعليك التالى
1- تأتينا بالنص الإنجيلى
2- تأتينا بتفسير النص من أحد الأباء الأوائل
3- تعلق كيفما تشاء على التفسير ولا تفسر النص بفكرك

1- النص القرأنى
(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتَ النَّبِيِّ إِلَّا أَنْ يُؤْذَنَ لَكُمْ إِلَى طَعَامٍ غَيْرَ نَاظِرِينَ إِنَاهُ وَلَكِنْ إِذَا دُعِيتُمْ فَادْخُلُوا فَإِذَا طَعِمْتُمْ فَانْتَشِرُوا وَلَا مُسْتَأْنِسِينَ لِحَدِيثٍ إِنَّ ذَلِكُمْ كَانَ يُؤْذِي النَّبِيَّ فَيَسْتَحْيِي مِنْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَسْتَحْيِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنَّ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ وَمَا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُؤْذُوا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَلَا أَنْ تَنْكِحُوا أَزْوَاجَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَبَدًا إِنَّ ذَلِكُمْ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ)

2- من تفسير إبن كثير للنص
(وَقَالَ اِبْن جَرِير حَدَّثَنِي أَحْمَد بْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن أَخِي اِبْن وَهْب حَدَّثَنِي عَمِّي عَبْد اللَّه بْن وَهْب حَدَّثَنِي يُونُس عَنْ الزُّهْرِيّ عَنْ عُرْوَة عَنْ عَائِشَة قَالَتْ : إِنَّ أَزْوَاج النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كُنَّ يَخْرُجْنَ بِاللَّيْلِ إِذَا تَبَرَّزْنَ إِلَى الْمَنَاصِع وَهُوَ صَعِيد أَفَيْح وَكَانَ عُمَر يَقُول لِرَسُولِ اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اُحْجُبْ نِسَاءَك فَلَمْ يَكُنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِيَفْعَل فَخَرَجَتْ سَوْدَة بِنْت زَمْعَةَ زَوْج رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَكَانَتْ اِمْرَأَة طَوِيلَة فَنَادَاهَا عُمَر بِصَوْتِهِ الْأَعْلَى : قَدْ عَرَفْنَاك يَا سَوْدَة حِرْصًا عَلَى أَنْ يَنْزِل الْحِجَاب قَالَتْ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه الْحِجَاب هَكَذَا وَقَعَ فِي هَذِهِ الرِّوَايَة وَالْمَشْهُور أَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ بَعْد نُزُول الْحِجَاب كَمَا رَوَاهُ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد وَالْبُخَارِيّ وَمُسْلِم مِنْ حَدِيث هِشَام بْن عُرْوَة عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَة رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : خَرَجَتْ سَوْدَة بَعْدَمَا ضُرِبَ الْحِجَاب لِحَاجَتِهَا وَكَانَتْ اِمْرَأَة جَسِيمَة لَا تَخْفَى عَلَى مَنْ يَعْرِفهَا فَرَآهَا عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب فَقَالَ يَا سَوْدَة أَمَا وَاَللَّه مَا تَخْفَيْنَ عَلَيْنَا فَانْظُرِي كَيْف تَخْرُجِينَ قَالَتْ فَانْكَفَأْت رَاجِعَة وَرَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي بَيْتِي وَإِنَّهُ لَيَتَعَشَّى وَفِي يَده عَرْق فَدَخَلْت فَقُلْت يَا رَسُول اللَّه إِنِّي خَرَجْت لِبَعْضِ حَاجَتِي فَقَالَ لِي عُمَر كَذَا وَكَذَا قَالَتْ فَأَوْحَى اللَّه إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ رُفِعَ عَنْهُ وَإِنَّ الْعَرْق فِي يَده مَا وَضَعَهُ فَقَالَ إِنَّهُ قَدْ أُذِنَ لَكُنَّ أَنْ تَخْرُجْنَ لِحَاجَتِكُنَّ)
وجاء أيضا فى تفسير الطبرى
(حَدَّثَنِي أَحْمَد بْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن , قَالَ : ثني عَمْرو بْن عَبْد اللَّه بْن وَهْب , قَالَ : ثني يُونُس , عَنْ الزُّهْرِيّ , عَنْ عُرْوَةَ , عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ : إِنَّ أَزْوَاجَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كُنَّ يَخْرُجْنَ بِاللَّيْلِ إِذَا تَبَرَّزْنَ إِلَى " الْمَنَاصِع " وَهُوَ صَعِيد أَفْيَح , وَكَانَ عُمَر يَقُول : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّه , احْجُبْ نِسَاءَك , فَلَمْ يَكُنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَفْعَل , فَخَرَجَتْ سَوْدَة بِنْت زَمْعَةَ , زَوْج النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , وَكَانَتْ امْرَأَة طَوِيلَة , فَنَادَاهَا عُمَر بِصَوْتِهِ الْأَعْلَى : قَدْ عَرَفْنَاك يَا سَوْدَة , حِرْصًا أَنْ يَنْزِلَ الْحِجَاب , قَالَ : فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه الْحِجَاب . 21839 - حَدَّثَنَا ابْن وَكِيع , قَالَ : ثنا ابْن نُمَيْر , عَنْ هِشَام بْن عُرْوَة , عَنْ أَبِيهِ , عَنْ عَائِشَةَ , قَالَتْ : خَرَجَتْ سَوْدَة لِحَاجَتِهَا بَعْدَمَا ضُرِبَ عَلَيْنَا الْحِجَاب , وَكَانَتْ امْرَأَة تَفْرَع النِّسَاءَ طُولًا , فَأَبْصَرَهَا عُمَر , فَنَادَاهَا : يَا سَوْدَة , إِنَّك وَاللَّه مَا تَخْفَيْنَ عَلَيْنَا , فَانْظُرِي كَيْفَ تَخْرُجِينَ , أَوْ كَيْفَ تَصْنَعِينَ ؟ فَانْكَفَأَتْ فَرَجَعَتْ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَإِنَّهُ لَيَتَعَشَّى , فَأَخْبَرَتْهُ بِمَا كَانَ , وَمَا قَالَ لَهَا , وَإِنَّ فِي يَده لَعَرْقًا , فَأُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ , ثُمَّ رُفِعَ عَنْهُ , وَإِنَّ الْعَرْق لَفِي يَده , فَقَالَ : " لَقَدْ أُذِنَ لَكُنَّ أَنْ تَخْرُجْنَ لِحَاجَتِكُنَّ " .)

3- تعليقى على التفاسير
من هذا يتضح أن الحكمة من نزول الحجاب هو إخفاء شخصية المرأة
فإذا رأوها وهى تتبرز، أى رأوا مقعدتها، فلا يكونون فى علم مقعدة من من النساء هذه
ألم يكن من الأفضل أن يأمرهن الله بتغطية مقاعدهن أفضل من تغطية وجوههن؟


أنتظر تعليقك، وكذلك أنتظر منك
1- النص
2- التفسير
3- تعليقك على تفسير النص

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

الأخت الحبيبة محبة :
أولاً - النص هو :
كورينثيانس ( 5 : 11 ) أي :
Corin / 11 : 5 :
--------------------
إن أي امرأة تصلي أو تذكر النبوة و رأسها من غير ( حجاب ) فإنها تهين رأسها ، و كأن رأسها محلوق ، و إن أي امرأة لا تريد أن تتحجب فإنها ينبغي لها أن تحلق شعر رأسها ، و لكن المرأة إن أرادت تجنب الخزي و العار من جراء حلق شعرها ، فعليها بارتداء الحجاب .
احكموا بأنفسكم هل من المناسب أن تصلي المرأة لربها و رأسها عـــار ؟
--
المعنى الحقيقي يا أخت محبة :
=============
إن المرأة حين تصلي أو تدعوا للرب فعليها لبس الحجاب :
فإن كان ذلك عند الصلاة و الدعوة للرب .
فالأولى لبسه دائماً .
سؤال :
====
هل قريس ماير و غيرها من دعاة النصرانية يرتدين أي حجاب ؟
---
و العكس صحيح :
فالراهبات يلبسن الحجاب كما يرى كل ذي لب .
و ثانياً - إذا كان من الواجب على المرأة أن تستحي من ربها في الصلاة كما تقولين !
أوليس من الحياء أن تلبسه في كل مكان ؟
أليس الله سبحانه موجود في كل مكان ؟

ما هذا الإنتكاس في الفهم ؟
لماذا تلبس الراهبة الحجاب دائماً ؟


----------



## Zayer (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> 3- تعليقى على التفاسير
> من هذا يتضح أن الحكمة من نزول الحجاب هو إخفاء شخصية المرأة
> فإذا رأوها وهى تتبرز، أى رأوا مقعدتها، فلا يكونون فى علم مقعدة من من النساء هذه
> ألم يكن من الأفضل أن يأمرهن الله بتغطية مقاعدهن أفضل من تغطية وجوههن؟



حتى قبل الاسلام المراة كانت تستر مقعدتها ( زي ما تقول ) < مع اننا نشوف الان المسيحيين خصوصا في الغرب ما يسترو مقعدتهم > 
والاسلام جاء متمم الى مكارم الاخلاق 

وكشف الوجه مب حرام  يجوز للمراة ان تكشف وجهها و لكن بدون تبرج


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

الأخ الحبيب ماكاكولا الرد عليك هو :
1 - لقد أتيت بالنص في ردي السابق على الأخت محبة و أفضل الكتابة بالإنجليزي لأنني تعلمت الأديان بها .
2 - أهل السنة و الجماعة لدينا و لمعلوميتك :
أ - فيهم المتصوفة .
ب - فيهم المتشيعة .
ج - ليس كلام الناس و العلماء كـــكلام الله سبحانه :
فإنكم أنتم ذاتكم لا تقرون بهذا الأمر ، فلا تضعوه على غيركم .
و مع هذا فإن الأمر أسهل مما تتوقعه :
فأنا  أصعب  إنسان على الأرض تستطيع الأمة النصرانية و اليهودية مجتمعة أن تفحمه :
و هذا ليس تكبراً  و لا تجبراً  و إنما الحق .
فأنا مستعد أن أحضر مناقشة على الهواء مباشرة و مع :
.
.
البابا الجديد !!
و سترى مني العجب !!
3 - بالطبع التفسير لن يكون بفكري فاطمأن فإن علماء الإسلام أكثر من الملايين .
4 - موافق على كل ما تريدونه .
--
5 - تريد مني و منك أن نأخذ بأقوال العلماء و الآباء ثم تقول :
[[ تعليقى على التفاسير
من هذا يتضح أن الحكمة من نزول الحجاب هو إخفاء شخصية المرأة ]] :
و الرد :
=====
من أين لك هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و أنا تعليقي هو :
========
أ - ليس من العيب إخفاء شخصية المرأة في ظهورها على الملأ .
أم أنك تحب أن يعرف الكل زوجتك و يمدح جمالها  و يراقصها كما تفعل النصارى الأمريكان خاصة ؟؟
هل هذا يعجبك ؟
ب - لم يقل أي مسلم أن الغرض في إخفا شخصية المرأة و لا التفسيرات التي أتيت بها أنت .
فانظر  لقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه  سلم :
(( لَقَدْ أُذِنَ لَكُنَّ أَنْ تَخْرُجْنَ لِحَاجَتِكُنَّ )) :
أي  أنه كان يتحدث عن الخروج من البيت و لا دخل للحجاب هنا لا من قريب و لا من بعيد .
فمن أين أتيت بتعليقك ذلك ؟؟؟
ج - أصل الحجاب فيه خلاف بين أهل السنة المسلمين :
فنحن أهل الجزيرة نتبع مذهب أحمد بن حنبل الوائلي رحمه الله تعالى :
و الحجاب عندنا هو الغطاء على كل الجسم و لا يظهر منه أي شيء.

و لكنك إن أردت أن تناقش أهل السنة جميعهم فإن الشافعية و غيرهم من بقية المذاهب الأربعة :
فيقولون بالحجاب و ليس بالنقاب :
أي تظهر المرأة يديها و كفيها :

و السؤال :
=====
إذا كان ذلك حكماً في الإسلام :
فكيف تخفي المرأة شخصيتها  و وجهها ظاهر للعيان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
--
6 - الله سبحانه قد أمر المرأة أن تغطي كل جسدها فلم يترك عجزها  أو مؤخرتها  مباح الظهور .

أشكرك جداً  على الأسئلة الجميلة .
و قد اختصرت الإجابة  لكي لا يمل و لا يكل القاريء :
فيهرب  و لا يستفيد .


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> إن المرأة حين تصلي أو تدعوا للرب فعليها لبس الحجاب :
> فإن كان ذلك عند الصلاة و الدعوة للرب .
> فالأولى لبسه دائماً .


معليش لا تقترح الاولويات من عندك حددت وبنصصريح عند الصلاة بالكنيسة للرب او عند الصلاة للرب وليس بالحياة العامة فلذلك لا تعطي اولويات من عندك


> لماذا تلبس الراهبة الحجاب دائماً ؟


هذا يتعلق بمفهوم الرهبنه والتصوف وإن لم تفهم قصدي سأشرح لك جيدا


> و سترى مني العجب !!


بالفعل سارى العجب من شخص يدعي انه قارئ الأنجيل ولا يعرف ماذا فيه
ولا يعرف التفريق بين موسى وداود


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

فعلا الجهل يوقع الناص بمسايب و يخليهم في مواقف بايخةةةةةةةةة




			
				مساعد قال:
			
		

> الأخت الحبيبة محبة :
> أولاً - النص هو :
> كورينثيانس ( 5 : 11 ) أي :
> Corin / 11 : 5 :


 
حلو كثير, اتيت بالنص, اين التفسير يا علامة؟

--------------------


> إن أي امرأة تصلي أو تذكر النبوة و رأسها من غير ( حجاب ) فإنها تهين رأسها ، و كأن رأسها محلوق ، و إن أي امرأة لا تريد أن تتحجب فإنها ينبغي لها أن تحلق شعر رأسها ، و لكن المرأة إن أرادت تجنب الخزي و العار من جراء حلق شعرها ، فعليها بارتداء الحجاب .
> احكموا بأنفسكم هل من المناسب أن تصلي المرأة لربها و رأسها عـــار ؟


تفسيرك الشخصي الي ما يوكل خبز؟

يا ريت لو تذكر التفاسير من مصادرها, كما نفعل عندما نأتي للقرأن



لكن نرجع للموضوع الاصلي, وهو ان الحجاب في المسيحية اشد من الاسلام؟؟؟؟؟

بذمتك اين التشدد في النص المذكور؟ ام انك لم تقرأ او تفهم النص اصلا, بل ملوك بعض الاشخاص و حاي هنا تنقل اشياء عن لسان اخرين...



> إن المرأة حين تصلي أو تدعوا للرب فعليها لبس الحجاب :
> فإن كان ذلك عند الصلاة و الدعوة للرب .
> فالأولى لبسه دائماً .


 
و انت مين حتى تقرر انه الاولى بها, بعدين كلامك هذا يؤكد انك اصلا مش فاهم الموضوع الي طرحته, كلامك يدل على عدم شدة الحجاب في المسيحية, فانت تنصح بلبسه دائما و هو غير مفروض... اما انت مسكين بشكل...





> هل قريس ماير و غيرها من دعاة النصرانية يرتدين أي حجاب ؟


 
فعلا سؤال يدل على مدى صذاجت تفكيرك و عدم ربطك بين الامور, فانت لا تستطيع التوفيق بين موضوع الاصلي و ردودك, انت بتقول ان الحجاب في المسيحية اشد من الاسلام, كيف يتلائم كلامك مع الي قلته فوق؟؟

اما مسكن بجد, حتى بيناقض موضوعه و لا يعرف ان يستمر في مسار واحد


ربي ينور عقله


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

أخي محبة :
1 - لا بأس  أعط أنت الأولويات :
أمرك أبوك بأن لا تكذب أمام أصحابه :
فهل يعني ذلك  أنه قد أباح لك الكذب في غير موقعه ذلك ؟؟؟
لماذا إذاً  تتحجب  الراهبات ؟؟؟
و هو حجاب يعتبر إسلامياً  في صفته !!!
---
2 - ليس لذلك علاقة بالتصوف :
أثبت كلامك  من النصوص و ليس من مخك @@@
-
3 -  لا بأس  - فإن كليهما نبي مرسل كريم و فيه تشنيع و ذم و احتقار في كتبكم ..
فما الفرق ؟؟؟


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

حذف من قبل الادارة


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2005)

روح تعلم اداب الحوار و تعال حاور, الموضوع يغلق


----------

